# Stereotypes you hold about listeners of certain genres/eras/composers



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Argus inspired this thread, as he constantly goes around flinging humorous (to him at least) subgroup stereotypes at people who listen to certain composers. I've seen plenty of times on this forum people stereotyping people who listen to certain music, whether it be those young, crazy modernist whippersnappers who forget to take their medication and love the sound of car crashes and robot love or those old senile conservative listeners who forget to take their medication and abhor everything post 1900 except Maaaaaaahler. Also, we know all those who listen to opera are homosexuals thanks to Glenn Beck.

So, does anybody here have or know of any continuous stereotypes classical music listeners have about each other?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought you were going to sleep.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys Im looking for DARK BOMBASTIC AND DRAMATIC CLASSICAL MUSIC ARRGG CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON MY QUEST FOR EPICNESS!!???


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm about to reach 977 posts. What is the significance of that? Well, it's a prime. Is nice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm about to reach 977 posts. What is the significance of that? Well, it's a prime. Is nice.


No one cares about your number fetish.

I listen to opera. I go to opera performances. I'm not gay.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, that wasn't very nice.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, that wasn't very nice.


I know.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Hey guys Im looking for DARK BOMBASTIC AND DRAMATIC CLASSICAL MUSIC ARRGG CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON MY QUEST FOR EPICNESS!!???


And, please, the more they are like O Fortuna and ______ (five links to various soundtracks with trap drumsets, symphonic forces, a full choir, from film scores, video games and anime tracks -- all amalgam derivatives of: Verdi Requiem; Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky; Stravinsky Oedipus Rex, and whichever minimalist composer first penned a choral work using brief punctuated nearly staccato repeated vertical chords in the chorus, the better.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dodecaplex said:


> Well, that wasn't very nice.


If not kind, rather true: Numbers are like harmony: unless there is a function they are meaningless, like, "Bmin7 add 2" is meaningless


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I still think the "Bach nutters" are attracted by some personal feeling that his music alone, of all other music, spells ORDER, and there is something nearly pathological and perhaps a bit desperate in their desire for it. But that is certainly as shallow a 'cliche' as all the rest. (I'll still own it as my shallow cliche, though.)

I do think that anyone so singly concentrated on one composer, especially, is into that for something far more than 'purely musical' reasons. As much as they love one kind, or one composer's music, I really wonder if they 'just love music.'


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

OMG GUYS Can you tell me what music starts at 3:26 of this video!???? I've been searching forever for it and I can't find what it is called!  

*clicks link to video*
*fast forwards to 3:26*

..............................stock music.......................

uuuhhh


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait, do I _have_ to listen to opera to qualify?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> I do think that anyone so singly concentrated on one composer, especially, is into that for something far more than 'purely musical' reasons. As much as they love one kind, or one composer's music, I really wonder if they 'just love music.'


I get this way from time to time for three reasons more or less:

1. I want to learn from that composer, there is something about the music that my mind can deconstruct and regurgitate
2. I heard a few pieces by them that were really unique, and they, being an obscure composer, must now be better known!
3. I want play their music on the piano and am compulsive in wanting to learn a specific number of piece, usually amounting to the baroque ideals of 3, 6 or 12.

Some tongue in cheek self deprecation. I try not to fall into this pattern, but I have my tendencies.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

People who listen to "Two Steps from Hell" are usually dumb 9gag goons.

To be fair, I have not listened to "Two Steps from Hell" beyond fragments of songs, but they have always been introduced to me by people of forementioned qualities..


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I just listened to a pop song with a piano in it and now I think I like classical music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love how this thread was created to be about interclassical stereotyping but so far people have for the most part just made fun of people outside of the classical culture :lol:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't stereotype. I respect all tastes in classical composers equally.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I don't stereotype. I respect all tastes in classical composers equally.


mmhhmm....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I just listened to a pop song with a piano in it and now I think I like classical music.


Piano music doesn't stick together; it's mostly little bits with holes between. If I like that stuff, *something* weird must be happening to me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I love how this thread was created to be about interclassical stereotyping but so far people have for the most part just made fun of people outside of the classical culture :lol:


ok ok ok.....

Mozart was a sissy composer  Everything he wrote was too happy and fluffy!! I'm glad Beethoven came along just in time. He put REAL EMOTION AND FEELING AND POWER INTO MUSIC!!!......

ARG!!!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol you're cracking me up violadude! I too love all that stock music in the identifying music section.

And on to the topic: Glenn Beck told me that if I listen to opera it makes me an effeminate snob, so it must be true .


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

No, no, violadude. Proceed with all stereotypes :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> No, no, violadude. Proceed with all stereotypes :lol:


I love 12 tone music! Why? Because emotion sucks, but math is awesome!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I don't stereotype. I respect all tastes in classical composers equally.


For those of you who missed this, this is something a stereotype that Couchie loves to disdain would say.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe Baroque music is for those with no soul and depth, no desire to explore their inner world, so it comes down to shallowness. The Classical era lovers are a bit more understanding and intellectual, but still missing the idea of personal and ideological depth, but they are not far away because here comes the Romantic music which is the only _real_ and least pretension to have ever been written.
The epic and deep journeys are indications of the most truthful human soul. Everything flows as if in real life, many sounds and many emotions take the listeners to the deepest regions of their soul! It's the music in it's truest form!
And then the Atonal era, which brought everything back to the stone age, where people pluck and hit instruments which were made to produce sounds, and not noise! Here the shallowness is worse of those of the Baroque listeners. 
So that's it y'all.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't stereotype. I respect all tastes in classical composers equally.

As long as they recognize the absolute supremacy of Richard Wagner


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> ...
> So, does anybody here have or know of any continuous stereotypes classical music listeners have about each other?


I think it boils down to people wanting to put eachother into a neat little box. Well life's not always like that, as easy as that. Often it uncovers ideology rather than having much to do with music.

I think most people don't care for this, it's only insecure people who do. People who seem to have a deficit view of other listeners. Eg. if you don't listen to what I listen to (or don't like/value it, etc.), you are in some ways deficient. Wierd, these people see things to do with music as a doctor may see a vitamin C deficiency or whatever. You have that problem, EAT MORE ORANGES. Well, it's absurd, is what I'm saying.


----------

